# Boyer Schultz Parts



## Snuffy (Jul 27, 2015)

Good morning all, I am new to this forum so please forgive any clumsiness on my part. I am looking for information on getting parts and guidance on a "2A618" grinder. I have been unable to find any parts distributer for this grinder. Any help would be appreciated. By the way it has a cast iron base and is fully automatic (X and Y) Thank you.


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 27, 2015)

Just Google " Boyer Schultz Parts"  There's all sorts of information at your finger tips.  There appears to be a couple of places that make replacement parts, just have to give them a call and see what they can do for you.


----------



## Snuffy (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks, I have been looking on Google but mostly all that I have found is reprinted manuals and used machines. I will however continue to look. Thank you for your response....snuffy


----------



## Holescreek (Jul 28, 2015)

Try snooping around here: http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=2682&tab=3

I worked on a BS 6x12 manual grinder  many years ago, I don't remember there being much in the way of spare parts back then. I had to make a bevel gear for the Z axis to get it going again.


----------



## Snuffy (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I will try the link. ....Snuffy


----------



## astjp2 (Jul 30, 2015)

look at fives, they bought a lot of the old machine manufactures.  Tim

Try http://boyar-schultzsmt.com/ and see if they know anything about your machine.


----------



## Snuffy (Sep 4, 2015)

Good morning , I did try the link at Boyar Schultz but found they don't support surface grinders. I am still looking for a parts supplier. The current problem I have is the main control valve leaks (top & bottom). The table will operate left and right but the speed control has little effect. I bought this machine from A GM plant but got no information on it. The date of manufacture is 1980 - 1984.  When I first looked at the machine in 2006 (when I bought it) I found a place that would repair the valves on an exchange basis. After moving I have lost all the information that I had. If any one has any information on the valves , replacement parts, or any one that can service them I would appreciate any help. Thank You....Jim


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 4, 2015)

If the valve is a spool type, take it apart, size the o-rings and replace.  Sounds too simple to be that. 
If it's a rotary type of valve, The ID has to be honed to make it cylindrical again, and the OD part of the valve would have to chromed and ground for a close fit with about a .0005-.0010" clearance.  And it should have some type of O-Ring seals in it too.


----------



## Snuffy (Sep 5, 2015)

Good morning, In response to 4gsr , This is an "all in one" control valve / manifold set-up. I have replaced all the O Rings and am presently making new gaskets for the valve. I have checked the two spools and they have only .0008" clearance and slide smoothly with no scratches or gouges on the spool or the bore. When I first put the valve on the grinder , the table would not stop instead it would go all the way to the right and bottom out after about 30 seconds it would reverse until it bottomed out the other direction. After I remake all the gaskets (4 rather complex gaskets) I will look at the cushion circuit to see if there is an issue there causing my problem. I have been looking for a copy of the Hydraulic circuit to no avail. I call W A Whitney in Rockford Ill. for any information but after talking to their "Tech. rep" with out part numbers there is no hope of acquiring parts and their supply of parts is very minimal. This is the company with exclusive rights to supply parts for Boyar Schultz grinders. It did not leave me with a warm fuzzy feeling. Thank You....Jim


----------



## astjp2 (Sep 7, 2015)

The old Pratt & Whitney machine tools are not owned by Fives, We had a handle break on a no. 2 Jig Borer, it was $8,000 for a cast handle.  I was glad to get it.  Sometimes you are stuck and just smile to get a machine fixed.  Tim


----------



## Snuffy (Sep 7, 2015)

I have been reading all the posts that I can find regarding the Boyar Schultz 2A618 hydraulic problem. Leaking seems to be a big issue with these units. At this point all I can do is "push on". I hope someone reads this post that has an answer to the table feed adjustment problem. I do have most of the leaks stopped by replacing the gaskets and torqueing the forty or so screws to 80 inch pounds . I still have on leak on the underside of the table , but I think I can take care of that one. Thanks....Jim


----------

